# 2001 TT 180HP quattro Front & Rear Diff fluid, Manual gearbox fluid, Transfer case fluid change?



## Cedmonds (Apr 14, 2014)

I'm pretty confused on a few procedures. I want to change my Front & Rear Diff Fluid, Manual Gearbox fluid, and Transfer case fluid. I'm not positive on the fluid capacities but poking around it looks like 1 liter for the rear diff, 1 liter for the front diff, half a liter for the gearbox, and I haven't found anything on the transfer case. I've ordered 4 liters of liquid moly + liquid moly gear additive. If anyone has any more definitive information or any links to the procedures. From what I've read the manual gearbox and transfercase share oil but drain separately then you fill them at the same time through one fill port with a syringe? Then your supposed to run it lifted off all 4 for a moment then recheck fluid? Im confused but here is the only thing I found on that matter. I hope someone can put me straight

http://public.fotki.com/mcphill/audi_stuff/maintenance_items/transmission_oil/


----------



## Wolfeie (Oct 22, 2015)

Nice thread. I have the same questions but was waiting for the weather to warm a bit. Was -1F when I got up this morning.

Also looking for clarification on which fluid to use. I do have the Bentley and it suggests specifics. Necessary or would Mobile1 90wt do the trick?


----------



## Cedmonds (Apr 14, 2014)

Wolfeie said:


> Nice thread. I have the same questions but was waiting for the weather to warm a bit. Was -1F when I got up this morning.
> 
> Also looking for clarification on which fluid to use. I do have the Bentley and it suggests specifics. Necessary or would Mobile1 90wt do the trick?


The Liquid Moly I'm using is on ECS, its a 75w-90, I hear a lot of people saying 75w-90 so I would think the mobile 1 would do just fine. 

https://www.ecstuning.com/ES258729/


I also plan to play with this additive 
https://www.ecstuning.com/ES261605/


This is literally bout the only information i've found in regards to fluid capacity for up front


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Front diff is in the manual trans, fluid isn't separate. There are two drains on the trans, one for the angle drive and one for the mission. You fill through the mission fill on the front of the trans. The Haldex unit is wet clutch pack activated by wheelspin and other inputs. It has it's own hydraulic fluid and filter and both should be changed at least every 20K miles, more often with more aggressive driving. Rear diff takes its own fluid. 2.7 quarts in the front, 1.1 quarts in the back, just like the picture you posted says.


----------



## EuroSpic_TT (Apr 24, 2012)

20v master said:


> Front diff is in the manual trans, fluid isn't separate. There are two drains on the trans, one for the angle drive and one for the mission. You fill through the mission fill on the front of the trans. The Haldex unit is wet clutch pack activated by wheelspin and other inputs. It has it's own hydraulic fluid and filter and both should be changed at least every 20K miles, more often with more aggressive driving. Rear diff takes its own fluid. 2.7 quarts in the front, 1.1 quarts in the back, just like the picture you posted says.


what fluid do you recommend for the trans? i know 75w90 gl5, any brand specific? im gettin a slight grind of second prewarmup :thumbup:

sorry for the threadjack


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

EuroSpic_TT said:


> what fluid do you recommend for the trans? i know 75w90 gl5, any brand specific? im gettin a slight grind of second prewarmup :thumbup:
> 
> sorry for the threadjack


Pennzoil Synchromesh is what I've used and had no issues with. Never really tried anything else.


----------



## Wolfeie (Oct 22, 2015)

EuroSpic_TT said:


> what fluid do you recommend for the trans? i know 75w90 gl5, any brand specific? im gettin a slight grind of second prewarmup :thumbup:
> 
> sorry for the threadjack


I'm going with Mobil1 and the additive from above (Thanks, Cedmonds!)


I also plan to play with this additive 
https://www.ecstuning.com/ES261605/


----------



## BrewDude (Nov 3, 2000)

EuroSpic_TT said:


> what fluid do you recommend for the trans? i know 75w90 gl5, any brand specific? im gettin a slight grind of second prewarmup :thumbup:
> 
> sorry for the threadjack


Better check what the transmission is rated for. Not sure if it's the same 6 speed 02M as what's in the R32, but GL5 is not rated for it. GL4 is what's called for, you can use GL4 or GL5 in the rear differential. 

GL5 caused massive gear whine on my setup when I used Mobil 1 75W90 gear oil which is rated GL5. Stuff didn't even stay in the tranmission for 100 miles. Went to Amsoil's 75W90 GL4 and no more whine.


----------



## Cedmonds (Apr 14, 2014)

I have a 2001 180HP quattro with a 5 speed manual. Now im confused what three digit code this is. It looks like an 02M300015EX (DXM) so is that still 2.7 quarts even though its a 5 speed not a 6 speed? Does anyone know if this has brass syncro's like the 6 speed?


I've read a few people that claim modern GL5 like liquid moly is safe on brass components


http://www.volvoforums.org.uk/archive/index.php/t-65718.html

*Nowadays many GL5 oils uses specific EP additives that meet GL5 spec yet are safe for brass synchros.* This is the case of the Volvo oil, Tranself TRJ or kroon-oil SP1051 (the one I'm using right now) to name a few. Those oils are usually marketed as GL4/5 or GL4+ I think (not exactly sure about that). So as far a I know the oils have improved a lot but you mut use care if you want to use another gearoil

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5901522-need-help-selecting-proper-gear-oil-for-my-OA4

Fyi some newer GL5 oils are safe to use in a brass synchronized transmission. Lubromoly 2048 is safe - bengone1


I will probably myself return 3 liters of the Lubri moly GP5 and additive and find a suitable GP4.


----------



## Wolfeie (Oct 22, 2015)

Wolfeie said:


> I'm going with Mobil1 and the additive from above (Thanks, Cedmonds!)
> 
> 
> I also plan to play with this additive
> https://www.ecstuning.com/ES261605/


Oh Brother - lots to think about and I'm pretty new to the current VAG. Maybe I'll just bite the bullet and buy the VAG trans oil and not give it another thought.


----------

